# Rasboras.com - all about rasbora



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 2, 2005)

Very nice! So many beautiful different varieties.  I particularly think the Rasbora sarawakensis is stunning....

I put up a post about my Harlequins having a red coloration and red eyes....I might post over at your place, too....


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool...thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverGreen (Sep 5, 2006)

I see that you two are members now, thanks for joining!


----------



## ForeverGreen (Sep 5, 2006)

*bump*

We are growing slowly but surely . Despite their popularity there is not even a single webiste dedicated solely for the rasbora. And the very last and the only rasbora book ever written was over 10 years ago. Please help establish the rasbora community by sharing your rasbora info in the forum or spreading the word. 

We have many pictures of hard to find rasboras in the gallery and just created the Profiles and Articles section yesterday. We'll be adding many rasbora profiles in next few days.

Thanks!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll visit ......... I've got some wild CPDs and micros. :thumbsup:


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

Didn't see listed

Espei ~ heteromorpha espei

Hengel ~ Trigonostigma hengeli

Harlequin ~ Trigonostigma heteromorpha


----------



## ForeverGreen (Sep 5, 2006)

It's listed at the bottom, you need to scroll down . Please let me know if you have problem viewing the site.

Thanks.


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess it helps to look at the WHOLE list huh?? :icon_redf


----------

